# Sharing of GOOD Rescue Information



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

Dear Mods - If this post is in the wrong place or offensive please either place it where it belongs or remove it in advance of posting with my sincere apologies. While I have been a member of the GSD Board for a long time I rarely post so I am really unsure about this one since it isn't about a particular dog, but it is about a particular issue.

What it is about however, is what I perceive as a failure within the rescue community to share the GOOD news, the GOOD services, the GOOD resources that are out there for rescue. I see a real tendency to not accept new people in rescue and I understand the need for caution, but what I am not seeing is the sharing of knowledge that each rescue has that may make rescue more possible for more groups. To me, rescue is not and should not be a competition - there are more GSD's out there than we have any hope of saving. Each life that is saved counts, should count to all of us that frequent this board. That should be the reason this board exists - and I am sorry Board Administrator if I am wrong here.

Just today I learned about the wonderful program from 24 Hour Pet Watch - a microchipping company. They will sell their microchips and registration for just $4.95 per microchip if you sign up for their PetPoint Program. Does this cost rescue money? No, it doesn't. What is does is to allow you to purchase microchips for a fraction of the cost that Vet's will charge you, it will allow you access to their database, it will give you a month's free Veterinary Insurance care for the dogs you adopt out and it also gives you access to PetCo Grant money. The minute I heard about this program I sent the information to rescues I thought would benefit from the information only to learn that some of them had already been using it. Are we in rescue together or aren't we? I completely and totally understand that we all have our own bottom line that we are all entitled to but why is the good information not being shared? Here? On the GSD Board?

I am not making any accusations - only saying that maybe there should be a new forum list about beneficial services to rescue. And, again because I am not on here maybe often enough if I am in error please delete this post and let me know.

My question to all of you tonight is why is it, that we can question and deny each other, but when it comes to passing on good information that could be used by all for the benefit of the dogs we love, it is not done? 

Life and rescue is hard and getting harder - those of us that have been in rescue for some time are all getting older and I worry about who will pick up the GSD's in Georgia when Southern Cross can no longer carry the burden. 

If, as a rescue group- a rescue collective if you will - we do not come together around these issues we are doing a disservice to the dogs we proclaim to care about and love. We could do so much more just by sharing some of this information!

and......as I said in the beginning....I am rarely on the board.......I don't have the time and if this information has been passed on to all then I apologize for this post and mods, please delete it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Molly-there is a general rescue section where information like this can be posted. 

If it was not posted, I am guessing it was not an act of commission, but omission. 

Having a useful tips thread ongoing in that section would help people to remember to post things that they've heard of that will help. And also to find out if something works as well as you hoped, and how to make it work better. 

This could be the first post in it maybe!

I think we have to be careful not to get upset by things that could be an oversight. And continue to focus on getting dogs to the places where they will be safe forever.


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

I wholeheartedly agree! I also think, however, that we forget to help each other in rescue as we should.


I am not upset but think I would be great to have a Rescue "Tip" section that is donated to by all successful rescue.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I agree with Molly on some of these issues. We a pulling less gsd's out of Georgia as I have been stuck and no resources to help me. I have posted for help numerous times in different areas and no responses. I am now finding alternative places to rescue dogs.


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

If you would like more information on the microchipping program which sounds wonderful just check http://www.24petwatch.com - if you call they will e-mail you all the information you want.

Georgia is a big state and I don't know all of the shelters or what is out there myself but will help you if I can.

Molly


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Molly


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Poignant. Truly. So much wisdom can only come from true humility and constant dedication to purpose. Please share any information you can, Molly.
And mods and members too please not only "allow" generously the sharing of opportunities and avenues for help - allow that MORE and ACTUALLY CREATE that environment more than you allow the skepticism and accusations freely fly.
The dogs at risk need all the help WE EACH AND WE ALL can give.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

I spent quite a bit of time on the phone today with the Shelter Director of Walker Co., GA. I had called about "King" and the Director was more than happy to talk about issues both on the shelter end and rescue end.

One of the things Allison asked me to pass on to rescue is to please remember when you call that she does not get to pick and choose which OR how many dogs are brought into her shelter on a daily basis. Somedays, up to 35 dogs might be picked up by animal control and then very difficult decisions have to be made simply because there is no room. It is her job then to have to decide who lives and who dies, not because she wants to - she doesn't, but because there are more animals than there is room for. So, for rescue people, as passionate as we may be, we should try to remember that the person on the other end of that phone line is not necessarily the devil and already has a tough job. I would also add here that unless you are a rescue in the South, you may not have a really clear picture of how bad it really is in the shelters. I have tried to describe it to people over the years because I am from up North, but until you have lived here and seen it and have had to try to work with the shelter personnel there is no apt description. 

Secondly, she asked me to convey the very real importance of staying in touch with whatever shelter you are trying to work with. I had mentioned to her how hard it is in rescue to network a dog for several days on end only to find out that the dog was euthanized the day before a rescue was found. The flip side of that, for her, is that unless you stay in daily contact with the shelter and let them know if you have a concrete plan or not they have no way of knowing what is going on. They are not mind readers and most really would like to help a dog if they can.

Thirdly, if you call a shelter, please try to have a CONCRETE PLAN in place - most of the shelters operate on a first come first served basis and if someone has called, said they are a rescue and are interested in the dog they are first in line - so be very clear when you call about whether you are just fact gathering or truly have a solution for that dog. If you are first in line and don't show up and they run out of room the dog goes down because the shelter staff rarely ever have enough volunteers to start calling other rescues as a back up.

Fourth, if you ask for a HW test here and it is Positive and you don't take the dog it is a death sentence in most of the shelters because they are then required by law to disclose this to any potential adopters. If you just want to know what you are getting before you pull but plan on pulling anyway, that is fine, but know that if you ask for this and then don't pull the dog it has very little chance of leaving the shelter.

At the moment every shelter in Georgia as well as the rescues are full and overflowing. If you have room for any dog large or small please try to contact a Georgia Rescue or Shelter and take a dog. 

If you are a legitimate rescue with references we will do all we can to try to help you but please remember that Georgia is a big state, we have our own foster dogs to care for and can't just drive hours and hours to pull a dog. Lead time is very, very important.

I am not making any kind of statement here about the morality of all of this, just an honest statement of fact of how it is in Georgia and hopefully it is a good reminder to all of us so that more dogs can be saved.

The good news to end with is that King was adopted by a home that has a lot of GSD experience. He will be living inside with a mature couple and have a large, fenced in back yard to play in. Allison was kind enough to call me with this information so that we could go on to network other dogs. Yay for King.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Molly, thank you sharing on King.
Also for the great insight and info. All so true, yes sometimes people to tend to forget the shelter staff has to make choices they would rather not be forced to make.

I agree 100% if you want to pull a dog and have it tested for HW status, then not pull that dog he or she will be PTS.

My feeling is ( not to be taken the wrong way please) I just assume a 3 to 4 year old and older dog from Southern states will be HW+. Keeping that in mind before you pull.

I foster for a very good rescue BDBH, I have also pulled a few on my own.
Amber from this board from GA, yep tested very strong HW+
She is HW free and living a wonderful happy life.
Thanks to all the rescues and people who gave me some very sound advice , how to best treat her HW.

Great post Molly. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## MollyM (Feb 4, 2004)

We are seeing even younger GSD's - even two years old, testing strong positive for HW depending on the area of Georgia they are from.

Yes, it is true that we do not ever pull a dog from a shelter here without the knowledge that it will have KC, HW or sadly both. We also count on parvo now if we are pulling a puppy and consider ourselves lucky if they are healthy.....But to us that is rescue......if they were perfect, healthy and had no issues they would not be in the shelters.

I think you foster for a great rescue that can hopefully continue to help the Southern GSD's.

I hope that there will be more posts letting all of us know how best to approach rescue in their individual states and the sharing of all information that will help each individual rescue accomplish its goals.

Thank you so much for your post!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Molly:
I too have had a great relatinship with this AC in particular because they do stay in touch if you stay in touch. Follow through means something. They are happy to work with rescue and want us to understand how hard their days are - not that they are callous but they are there to do a job someone does have to do. They just want to do it well, with the right reasoning and with the compassion they can muster.
I do not know why but sometimes they think we are at odds with them and in fact we need to partner with them. Truth be told I think it would be nearly impossible to have a heart on your sleeve, get attached to a dog and to only then be the one to pts. I cannot imagine. I certainly could not do that job. I say that humbly not proudly.
There is no joy in the folks there in doing many parts of their job. There is joy though when I tell them he turned out to be a great dog and is in the home he is so happy to have. If you listen closely you can actually hear them smile.
I too pretty much assume a GA dog is HW+ - just budget for treating and then eval the commitment. And each that I have done are now happy and headed to or in their homes.
Thanks, Molly for writing this. I too was told about King and am thrilled for King and for Allison for her achievement in that adoption.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Molly,

I appreciate your comments, but sometimes think there is little sharing because each rescue group is simply swamped with dogs they are trying to place. The other reason might be the differing standards between rescue groups.

I could add that for whatever reason rescue groups, at least in some cases, do not work well together. Considering we are mostly NPO's I just don't get it.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Any other important information for anyone to share here?


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

Just to put it out there, the Oregon German Shepherd Rescue is open to sharing anything we have that another rescue might be interested in.

Owner Surrender Forms,
Adoption Contract,
Foster Application,
Adoption Application,
Policies and Procedures.

If we can learn from someone else, or they can learn from us we are an open book.

I would like to add that using the Doggy Daycare as an adoption site has been WONDERFUL!! If any other group could swing it with a daycare in their area I would try.
The dogs are having a blast. The public is enjoying the dogs. And we are trying to increase the customer base for the business for allowing us to use the site.


----------

